# Bar Clamp Mods Just Got Easier!!!



## Bearcontrare (Oct 6, 2020)

Credit where credit is due. Harbor Freight has caught on to the ways folks have been using their bar clamps, and have done away with the rivet on the end of the bar, which had to be ground or drilled out in order to remove the screw end.
Now they stamp the end to create a little nub to hold the screw end from coming off, as in the photo. This nub is very easily removed. Even if you used a file, it would only take a couple of minutes to get rid of it.
Now the screw end becomes removable for use as a twin screw vise, a screw operated holdfast or whatever else ya wanna do.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

I will have to check these out. I recently watched a video of using F clamps to make some big panel clamping cauls. I didn't feel like drilling out the nub on my Bessey's to make a few. The HFs look like the easy and inexpensive route to give this a shot.


----------



## Bearcontrare (Oct 6, 2020)

It's stupid simple how easily this little nub is removed. I used a Dremel with a grinding attachment. Got four clamps done in no time!!!


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

They only did it because it was cheaper to manufacture. It saves them money.


----------



## Bearcontrare (Oct 6, 2020)

Cheaper for them to make, easier for US to modify. Win-win situation. For clamps costing three bucks (or less with coupons) I ain't complainin'..... Beats the Hell outta grinding or drilling out rivets.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

I bought a few of those because of the perceived value. I'm just not impressed. I use the heavy duty F clamps from Menards quite a bit and when I grab one of the HF ones it's just sucks in comparison.

For very small parts they might be ok.


----------



## Bearcontrare (Oct 6, 2020)

Not for main use as F clamps, no. But when you don't want to ruin a more expensive clamp by removing the pin or rivet, to make hold fasts, etc, these little clamps are an inexpensive alternative.
FULL DISCLOSE: HF had issues with these clamps being so poorly made, that the screw ends came off some of them without any modification. At the same time, several videos appeared showing how to easily modify these clamps for use as holdfasts, et cetera, so the stamped nub works out for everyone.


----------



## Bearcontrare (Oct 6, 2020)

Side Note: The plastic pads on the head of the clamp are very loose. One of the first things I did was secure these pads using some E9000 adhesive. They ain't commin' offa there now!!!


----------

